# Recommended car brokers in Laredo



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

I am trying to nationalize my car. I am in Laredo Texas. I hear using a US broker is the best way to do it. Can anyone recommend me a broker? Or should I just do it on my own?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Willz said:


> I am trying to nationalize my car. I am in Laredo Texas. I hear using a US broker is the best way to do it. Can anyone recommend me a broker? Or should I just do it on my own?


It has to be nationalized by an ADUANA recognized Mexícan importer/broker. You cannot do it on your own.

Here is a pricey one but gets the job done there:


Grupo Cuevas - Nuevo Laredo/Laredo 
legalizacion de autos 
Tel. ​956-729-7004 / 956-729-7415 
[email protected] 

I think they require you have a Residente Permanente visa. Not all brokers require you have one.

Good Luck!


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks! They gave me a quote. Little pricey. Any idea if it would be cheaper in Nogales?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Willz said:


> Thanks! They gave me a quote. Little pricey. Any idea if it would be cheaper in Nogales?


 "The broker we used (Nogales) was Oscar Angulo. His cel number is 045 631 120 1015. His email is [email protected] " ... 
I can't praise enough the broker we used: 

Lic. Oscar Angulo 
Email: [email protected] 
AnCo Comercializadora 
Mexican Cel: 045 6311 20 10 15 
US Cel: (520) 988-1936"

Quite a bit cheaper according to many posts by using this recommended importer in Nogales by many expats from Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan who used him.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Go with Oscar. His service and price is superb.


----------

